# man's on to me



## Jungle (Dec 21, 2014)

Wants to see inside any structural changes done without a peemit?
How much trouble am in?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I didn't cut the middle of that btw, it was previous owner.


----------



## Chris (Dec 21, 2014)

Why does he want to see? 

Does he have a plan of the original? If not how how does he know that is not original? As far as I  am concerned they better have pictures or a plan to prove that is not how it came.


----------



## frodo (Dec 21, 2014)

wait a minute here.   slow down and splain .  how does he know anything?  have you applied for a permit?

he is just like a cop.  you do not have to let him in to see anything. >>>IF<<<  you have not applied for a permit.

he can not demand entry. to SEE if you have been building with out a permit.  he has to have >>proof<< you have been building, BEFORE  he  gets a search order.  it called probable cause

he is most likely acting on a tip from a nosey neighbor, who you pi$$ed off.  they turned you in.

tell him the only building you have been doing is building a book case.  or some such as that

no warrant--no inter.  no search.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 21, 2014)

Have you done any "structural" changes? (is a skylight structural?). You might have more to worry about in a tax appraisal than in a permit issue.


----------



## Jungle (Dec 22, 2014)

I complained about the neighbors shed being over the 4 feet. So based on that he notice i was doing some reno's.  I was hoping he was going to help with shed issue, of course he did not. I assume he looked up through the windows. I email my lawyer and he said they could get  a search warrant, which i find really f'up and bit scary.

 I don't think it makes sense to fight him because it will probably end up in fine$. I will just have to deal with him nicely and fix what ever he says. Perhaps talk to a the local councilor.

I think 1) replacing collar ties and ceiling joists 2) the big space where the old owner stupidly cut main support 3) I removed the ceiling joists in that space because they weren't doing anything, no weight up there 4) he thinks i cut a roof joist when i put the sky lights in (which i didn't)
Might be the problems...
Over all he should be happy because i have removed the entire weight of the 1/2 story, about 2-3 tons. It is just a small sleeping area now, there are 10 jack posts in the basement too. Was planning to put in stud walls instead of the jackposts. I guess it won't be too bad. He says we can do a phone interview in the new year as long as i am complying. I told i my family is really upset that he is hassling us over the holidays. Obviously he's a bit d-bag.

The other problem might be the many other things such new stairs etc. I can't lie about these because it is all new wood, he's not stupid. I will try and cover a bunch up with dry wall in the new year.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 22, 2014)

If there is evidence of changed wiring or plumbing he can ask for the walls to be opened for inspection.
Measure the risers of your stairs, if there is no more of a difference of 1/4", they should be fine, He will call for hand railling of the stairs and upper deck, no mre than ? between pickets and code height.
For the structure he will likely ask for an engineers report. He will also look at thinks like firestopping, (drywall) around the inside of the skylights.
Actually all this is good as they do want you and your family to be safe in your house.


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 22, 2014)

If you complained about your neighbor's shed, I doubt that it was the inspector just simply noticing you'd done some work.  I bet that your neighbor knows more about your renovations than the inspector just noticed.  People in glass houses.....
Looking at your photo, having the inspector take a walk through is probably a good idea.  I just don't think you'll be too happy with what he tells you.
Depending on your local building codes, they could pull your certificate of occupancy and tell you you can't live there until it's permitted and inspected.


----------



## frodo (Dec 22, 2014)

he has to have proof to get a search warrant. or probable cause.

he cannot search to get the probable cause.

WHY?   were you complaining about your neighbors shed?

  knock on his door,  say.   your shed is making me mad!!!!


----------



## Jungle (Dec 22, 2014)

" I just don't think you'll be too happy with what he tells you.
Depending on your local building codes, they could pull your certificate of occupancy and tell you you can't live there until it's permitted and inspected"

What is that suppose to mean?


----------



## frodo (Dec 22, 2014)

beachguy005 said:


> If you complained about your neighbor's shed, I doubt that it was the inspector just simply noticing you'd done some work.  I bet that your neighbor knows more about your renovations than the inspector just noticed.  People in glass houses.....
> Looking at your photo, having the inspector take a walk through is probably a good idea.  I just don't think you'll be too happy with what he tells you.
> Depending on your local building codes, they could pull your certificate of occupancy and tell you you can't live there until it's permitted and inspected.




exactly,  you turned him in,  he ratted you out.:rofl:

sounds like you too need to go behind the shed and have a hand to mouth conversation,  sort this out.  then have a beer and let it go


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 22, 2014)

Jungle said:


> &quot; I just don't think you'll be too happy with what he tells you.
> Depending on your local building codes, they could pull your certificate of occupancy and tell you you can't live there until it's permitted and inspected&quot;
> 
> What is that suppose to mean?



  Just looking at your construction visible in the photo you have what looks like walls hanging in air.  What's that covering the ceiling? The bottom line is, although I don't know where you are located, a building inspector could slap a cease and desist order on your property. Construction practices aren't based on the whims of the homeowner.  It all boils down to life safety. Building departments do have a certain amount of authority.  A search warrant isn't required.  It's an inspection not a search.


----------



## Jungle (Dec 22, 2014)

"Just looking at your construction visible in the photo you have what looks like walls hanging in air"

wah?


----------



## frodo (Dec 22, 2014)

I was curious, so i called the building department,

they do not need a warrant,  they can inspect your residence if your neighbor has filed a claim/complaint your are doing work without a permit.
further more.  if you do not let them in,  and PO if inspector.  he can,  He HAS the authority to arrest you.
99% of them will just call the sheriff. because they never use that authority,  but he has it


----------



## Chris (Dec 22, 2014)

See what happens when you fight with your neighbor and you yourself aren't on the up and up?

That's why I don't fight with my neighbors.


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 22, 2014)

Jungle said:


> &quot;Just looking at your construction visible in the photo you have what looks like walls hanging in air&quot;
> 
> wah?



 In your photo at 6 o'clock, looks like a partial wall where the studs you see aren't supported.  And again...what's covering the ceiling?


----------



## Jungle (Dec 22, 2014)

> See what happens when you fight with your neighbor and you yourself aren't on the up and up?



It was just one of many problem with the house. Being 4 feet over my property and using my driveway is not something to ignore.


----------



## Chris (Dec 22, 2014)

I wouldn't ignore either. Just stating when ruffling feathers its best to keep nosy people away.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 22, 2014)

A lot may depend on the previous homeowner and what they left you with....or how much you can convince the inspector of that. You'll still have to make it right, but he may not slam you so bad if he thinks it's a problem you inherited.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2014)

Jungle said:


> " I just don't think you'll be too happy with what he tells you.
> Depending on your local building codes, they could pull your certificate of occupancy and tell you you can't live there until it's permitted and inspected"
> 
> What is that suppose to mean?


Your city will have something like this
http://www.mcnabbraeside.com/_documents/By-laws/2010-18 Property Standards.pdf


----------



## frodo (Dec 23, 2014)

Jungle said:


> It was just one of many problem with the house. Being 4 feet over my property and using my driveway is not something to ignore.



Why didn't you knock on his door and talk to the man?

he might think its his land,  if, after you talk to him. and he refuses to move the shed.  have it hauled off.  its your property,  
same thing with his car in your driveway.  call a wrecker 
AFTER you have a conversation,  not confrontation.


----------



## havasu (Dec 23, 2014)

frodo said:


> ....and he refuses to move the shed.  have it hauled off.  its your property,
> same thing with his car in your driveway.  call a wrecker
> AFTER you have a conversation,  not confrontation.



Unfortunately, once precedence is set, it is a bit harder than this.


----------



## frodo (Dec 23, 2014)

why?   it is your property.

if you talk to him,  he has been notified that his property is on yours.

he can not claim  "i dunno"   and his car,   all you have to do is post a tow at owners expience sign

when i bought my land in texas,  the cattle owner had his fence on my land 2'

the VA  man would not sign off on the loan,  2 bobcats  pushed his fence back,  restaked it.

he had precedence.  but i had a deed


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 23, 2014)

States have laws regarding adverse possession.  Most won't allow you to mow down or move a fence just because your deed says it's on your property.  I've gone through it.  I won, but it went to court. That's why I always say to get a proper survey before you close on a property.
The house I'm in now had the same issue.  I measured it out before I closed and found a side fence was 3 feet into my future property.  The seller paid for a survey and to move the fence.  I was happy and my neighbor was ok with it because she knew I had 2 large mango trees and a happy neighbor shares his delicious mangoes.


----------



## havasu (Dec 23, 2014)

beachguy005 said:


> States have laws regarding adverse possession.  Most won't allow you to mow down or move a fence just because your deed says it's on your property.  I've gone through it.  I won, but it went to court. That's why I always say to get a proper survey before you close on a property.
> The house I'm in now had the same issue.  I measured it out before I closed and found a side fence was 3 feet into my future property.  The seller paid for a survey and to move the fence.  I was happy and my neighbor was ok with it because she knew I had 2 large mango trees and a happy neighbor shares his delicious mangoes.



This is correct. All I would recommend is to tread lightly and remember, they are your neighbors, so treat them well.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2014)

That fight has been fought.
Jungle come here to bounce ideas off people here and mostly he wants people to agree with him. He can ruffle feathers and often goes ahead and does things his own way and when things don't go well it will be Neals fault or Oldogs fault or in this case he didn't get caught slipping the rules. It's just the man picking on him.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 23, 2014)

I really think it's inspectorDs fault on this one.....


----------



## frodo (Dec 23, 2014)

inspector D's punishment is twenty lash's with a wet noodle.  NO,  capt'  Crunch for 3 days

this type of behavior will not be tolerated round here!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 23, 2014)

Are you kidding, inspectorD enjoys getting lashes with wet noodles, that's no punishment for him.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 23, 2014)

Lets leave the wet noodle Outta this...

Sounds like you need a Keg of beer, and need to invite all offended parties over to work through this conundrum. You may have to take some things apart, and have an engineer stamp some solutions. Other than that, your at the mercy of the inspector. Just make friends, cause they get paid either way.
:beer:


----------



## zannej (Dec 24, 2014)

When I first read this, I wondered what the neighbor had done to piss Jungle off. I have a LOT of grievances with my neighbor but I try to ignore him for the most part. 

I do have to agree that with hindsight, talking to the neighbor probably would have been better (although, its entirely possible that Jungle tried to talk to the neighbor and could not come to an agreement).

Speaking of property disputes, a late friend of mine had a neighbor who complained about the fence. He said my friend's fence was over on his property and insisted that he move it over a few feet. My friend went and got a survey and found out that not only was the guy wrong, but that the fence should have been moved 2' over the opposite direction because part of the neighbor's driveway was on my friend's property. He was too nice of a guy to insist that the fence be moved though-- he just informed the neighbor and the guy shut up about it. At least it wasn't as bad as the time another friend had a survey done to prove where his property line was and the people who were disputing demanded a copy of the survey. He told them to kiss his a** and pay for one themselves.

And I still remember when another dear late friend had a minor dispute with the city. He lived in the same house for 60 years and had his fence up for at least 50. The city put in a new fire hydrant and somehow managed to make it so one of the outlets was facing the fence. They built it so close that they couldn't get a hose on it. They sent him a letter informing him that he had built his fence too close to their fire hydrant and they were ordering him to move it. He called them up and informed them that his fence was there before the hydrant and they needed to move their hydrant. He never heard from them again about the issue.

My yard is in the middle of a forest surrounded by land owned by a timber company. We had a survey done and discovered that the fence was done wrong so we put up fencing to encompass all of our land-- some of it had been outside of our fenceline. Some people from the timber company cut the fence and started marking trees in our yard. We repaired the fence and covered the marks. One day some of the lumberjacks confronted my father. He led them over to show them the old property line markers and then had to show them how to properly read a compass to navigate in the woods (it was something he learned in the army). After that they never complained. They also didn't complain that my father built the fence about a foot into the timber company's land on the north side (it did not take any trees away from them) because it gave a little distance between the woods and our barn. Previously, every time they would do a "controlled burn" they would set our barn on fire because they didn't do the firebreaks properly. We had replaced most of the side with metal, but we would still have to go out and spray the side down with water just to keep the whole thing from burning.

Man, I'm babbling. LOL.

Back to the issue on renovating and stuff-- if you are just fixing or correcting existing mistakes or code violations, do you still need a permit?


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 24, 2014)

Before going thru the whole "neighbor thing" again, read Jungle's previous posts on the subject.....

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=16060


----------



## frodo (Dec 24, 2014)

let em burn the barn,  they can get me a brand new one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I have a VERY lengthy list of tools lost in the fire ,  tractor, etc,etc,solar panels, etc,,


----------



## frodo (Dec 24, 2014)

QUOTE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Join Date: May 2013
Posts: 339
Liked 29 Times on 26 Posts
Likes Given: 31

Default Neighbour trespasses every day
The way the property line is that she parts her car with the wheel about 1" from the property line. Obviously every time she gets out of the car she is on my side of the property. (there is no fence yet.)
The next thing is their shed is also on the property line and the overhang is about 6" over my property.

At first i thought it was a sort of honest mistake, but now i see these people are very cheap and sneaky. It is just plain rude. They park their cars in the drive way then use my drive way to get into their backyard! The problem is they will have to width their own drive way, is not my problem.
I should to talk to them, but it is not like they don't know what they are doing is wrong... I have a good mind to build a fence and send them the bill before cutting down the roof of their shed. The previous owner also complained about these people. Guess what they are jehovas, i guess love their neighbour has a different meaning for them. More like take from they neighbour.

END QUOTE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
   REALLY?????    overhang?    Walking?        and,,,bigoted religious remarks ??????


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2014)

I invite my neighbors onto my property so they can maintain their stuff that is built on the property line. I couldn't care less if my neighbors walked across my drive everyday.


----------



## frodo (Dec 24, 2014)

Exactly..................

Luke 9:49-50King James Version (KJV)

49 And John answered and said, Master, we saw one casting out devils in thy name; and we forbad him, because he followeth not with us.

50 And Jesus said unto him, Forbid him not: for he that is not against us is for us.


----------



## zannej (Dec 26, 2014)

Frodo, its a bit late for the fire thing-- a dead tree from the timber company's land (that had been dead for years and which we had asked them to cut down as we saw it as a danger to our property) fell on our barn and crushed it. State Farm assessed the damage at $18k and gave us half of that. They were supposed to contact the timber company for us and get money out of them. But the adjuster I got was a total moron and he didn't know how to get the name of the company. I found out the name and gave the info to the insurance company but they never did anything about it except cancel our insurance (they made all sorts of false claims as to the reasons-- one of the only "valid" reasons was "debris in the yard" but the "debris" was there from the tree falling). I couldn't find the contact info for the timber company myself and was told by the insurance company that they would handle it. Had someone come look at the barn and he said there was no way to repair it and that it would cost $50k to build a new one. Unfortunately the statute of limitation is up on suing the timber company.

Ah, now I see what Jungle's relationship with the neighbors was like. I've had some Jehova's Witnesses wake me up at 7am honking their horns at my gate before, but I've never been rude to them. I always try to be courteous if they come out at a decent hour. In retrospect, if Jungle had approached and said he wanted to discuss the Bible as an "in" he might have gotten them to warm up and then broached the subject of property lines and such.

Personally, if they weren't causing damage and weren't obstructing the driveway, I don't get quite what the problem is. It seems a pity. Especially when I've had neighbors that were MUCH worse than that. 

I'd been living in a place for almost 5 years when some new guy moved in and decided he wanted to park where I'd been parking. He parked there once when I was at work. I came home and had to park elsewhere. Then when his car wasn't there, I parked in my usual spot. Jackass got mad and parked directly behind me to box me in. He laughed when I told him I was late for work and needed him to move his car. I then told him that I was about to call security to have his car towed and was going to report him to his superior. He had a bunch of visitors that day and they thought it was incredibly rude of him to park behind me like that and they let him know it. He suddenly changed his tune and tried to make BS excuses as to why he thought it was ok. I told him to just get his car out of the way and that I would have him written up and have his car towed if he ever pulled that crap again.  and that was one of the milder jerk neighbors.


----------



## frodo (Dec 27, 2014)

back in 1990,  Jehova's Witnesses started coming around our neighborhood.  would not take 
I am Baptist,  no thank you.  As a hint.
so,  I saw them coming down the street,  put on some appropriate  rock and roll,  dumped out a jar of parsley on the table top
put the tv on a porn channel.


invited them in,  commented on the guys tight looking butt.
they suddenly remembered an appointment across town

never saw them again.


----------



## zannej (Dec 27, 2014)

LOL! The sad thing is, they are taught that if they don't convert a certain amount of people in their lifetime, they won't get in to heaven.

A good friend of mine was a Jehova's Witness when I was a kid. Sweet girl, but she really got picked on a lot because of her religion-- mostly by a teacher. Back then we had to say the Pledge every day and her religion only allowed her to pledge allegiance to God and not a flag or country. So every day the hag homeroom teacher would announce it was time to say the pledge "Except for Abby because SHE'S antisocial!" Teacher pulled the same crap with any other thing the poor kid wasn't allowed to participate in. I had to do like an hour of Bible study with her just to be able to go over and visit and spend time with her. Even though I didn't agree with her beliefs, I put up with it because she was my friend and I wanted to hang out with her. I never heard from her after I moved overseas though. I know her parents forbade her from going to college because it would teach her things that contradicted their beliefs.

The door-to-door thing can be annoying sometimes, but I sometimes feel sorry for them. Love the way you handled it. LOL.

A friend of mine got some Jehova's Witnesses to leave just by wearing her Karate gi when she answered the door.

Also, hilarious emoticon there.


----------



## frodo (Dec 27, 2014)

i worked around some of them.  one day,  during our 9am break.  the subject of rape came up.
Jerry ray,  said the girl deserved it because she did not fight enough.  he was making his point with a empty coke bottle and a pencil.
 moveing the coke bottle around,  trying to stick the pencil in it.  saying see, if you fight he cant do anything.
I reached over with a 24"  pipe wrench,  smashed the coke bottle in his hand,  and stuck the pencil in the bottle
looked at him and said..I just knocked your daughter out.  is is still her fault. got up and left. 

he told the rest of them i was a heathen,  that needed to be avoided.   LOL  fine by me!!!!!


----------



## buffalo (Dec 28, 2014)

Lol , I gotta chime in here. I was raised a jehovah witness . Sure wasn't for me ! I haven't spoken to my parents  in a good 10 years. There's alot of history as to why but is pretty much directly related to religion , if they wernt  I'm pretty sure our realitionship would be different. 
   There are idiots and intelligent people of every religion I suppose . I do marvel at how some people who are very smart fall into cults . Living through it as a child , the closest thing I can compare it to is the Amish , although I believe it was harder in the respect that your forced to shun the world around you , but put right into the middle of it. At least Amish children are only around thier own kind. 

    One comment that was made , which is wrong , is about converting  in order to goto heaven. The majority of them 99.9% don't belive they will goto heaven. I had a very hard time as a child , but they say what dosnt kill you will make you stronger. I'd probably made me who I am today , but for better or worse I can't say.:2cents:


----------



## frodo (Dec 28, 2014)

I got a question for you buffalo,  if you do not mind.

we were riding in the back of a pick up truck going to lunch.
it had a pipe rack,  only going down the street.  
anyway,  2 things happened.  !  jerry rays shirt sleeve blew up by the wind.  the other guys got all upset.  started talking about "the line"  
I thought they were nuts
then, after lunch, on the way back.  a man was walking down the road with long sleeve shirt on.
it was commented he was a "holy"  man.  
I laughed..just cause he has a long sleeve shirt on?   

whats up with "the line"  ?  

and yes, you are correct, there are Idiots in all religions,  neighborhoods, stairwells, schools,
point being.  stupid knows no religion.  cant fix stupid.
I know more than a couple of baptist who are dumber than a stump


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 28, 2014)

Is Jerry Ray a guy ... or a girl?


----------



## buffalo (Dec 28, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Is Jerry Ray a guy ... or a girl?



Right!! Imao! 

Honestly frodo  , I'm not sure. Were the passangers  or jerry the jehovah? ( a jehovah witness would refer to them selves as a 'witness' while the rest of the world would call them jehovahs  , jehovah is God's name according to them , and depending on what bible psalms 83 18 calls that name out.....although they go by thier own bible , the new world testoment  , wich basically renames  'god' as jehovah ). 

But back to the question , I have no idea either way on that one. 

And your free to ask me any question as far as that goes , although I'm not sure it may be appropriate as far as hijacking the OP?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 28, 2014)

buffalo said:


> although I'm not sure it may be appropriate as far as hijacking the OP?



Oh, that toothpaste left the tube a long time ago....


----------



## buffalo (Dec 28, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Oh, that toothpaste left the tube a long time ago....



Well then.....let's  let's cuts some heads off with a butter knife!!!! 

Opps , Perhaps I have the wrong paste.


----------



## frodo (Dec 28, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Is Jerry Ray a guy ... or a girl?



Jerry ray is a guy
  we had  jerry ray, his 2 boys   and Hugh  all jehoviahs

 in the bed of the truck was
me,  reggie, darren, jerry ray, 2 sons, Hugh
cab was Aubrey, Bernell,   

we were at a alcorn state,  doing the football stadium.  at lunch we would go to the cafeteria 

$2.35 lunch.   cant pack a lunch for that


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 29, 2014)

frodo said:


> Jerry ray is a guy
> we had  jerry ray, his 2 boys   and Hugh  all jehoviahs



Well, wonder what they'd of said if Jerry Ray was a girl then...?


----------



## frodo (Dec 29, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, wonder what they'd of said if Jerry Ray was a girl then...?



go home,  and cook.


----------



## zannej (Jan 1, 2015)

Frodo, you're my hero. I wish I could have seen that bottle incident. Sounds hilarious.

Thanks for clearing that up, buffalo. I don't know what most of them believe, but I just remember that my friend was told that she had to convert x number of people. She was very stressed about it too. Poor thing.

I believe Mormons have similar beliefs about shunning the people around them-- although they are told to avoid certain places like Hard Rock Cafe and any place that is considered a den of sin. I had a friend with Mormon parents and they had some visitors who asked her to get them some souvenirs from Hard Rock (she was a waitress there) because they weren't allowed to go there.

Scientologists ban their own from hanging out with anyone who is considered against them. Now that is one crazy and creepy cult. I've heard some horror stories about it.


----------

